# Name of one of the first compound bows



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

Jennings Compound Bow Inc

and PSE were two major companies


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wing Archery was in Jacksonville Texas in the 70's


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

There was an Olympus Archery. I had several of their bows between 1975 and 1976; 4 wheeler for target and 2 wheeler for hunting. I believe they were housed in Texas, but can't remember. If you get on www.archeryhistory.com and scroll down you'll see a couple.


----------



## RWS92 (Mar 18, 2014)

*That was Olympus Archery*



harpdawg said:


> Hello, new to the forum. In early 70's I worked in an archery factory in Houston, TX. They made one of the first compound bows. I can't remember the name of the company or bows. I bought one from them & had it for years until the draw length was too short for me. I wish I'd kept it. I remember taking it to archery class in college 1974-75 & people were scared to even touch it. Does anyone have a clue as to the name of the company. It may have been Olympus but I'm not sure. I've seen pictures of the early Allen bows & this bow had the almost round fiberglass limbs like it. It had an aluminum frame. I was making the flat brackets that held either the limbs on the body or pulleys to the limbs. I also made the pulleys on a turret lathe out of round stock. If someone knows the company name or better yet a picture of one of these please reply.


That was Olympus Archery, my Uncle, David Quinn, was one of the owners and the designer of all the bows. He went on to run PDQ and Hillcrest Archery.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

I think rod glass limbs were diagnostic of Allen and Olympus.


----------

